# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  الهاتف Huawei Mate 20 Pro يتلقى تحديث جديد لتحسين الكاميرا وخاصية Face Unlock

## mohamed73

حصل الهاتف Huawei Mate 20 Pro على تحديث في أوائل شهر ديسمبر الماضي  عمل على إصلاح بعض المشاكل البسيطة وتحسين تجربة فتح الهاتف عن طريق الوجه،  فضلا عن تحسين تجربة الكاميرا. أما وقد قلنا ذلك، فقد حصل نفس الهاتف على  تحديث جديد اليوم يبدو مشابهًا للتحديث السابق وهو كبير جدًا بحيث يبلغ  حجمه 483 ميغابايت.  يقول سجل التغييرات التي يأتي بها هذا التحديث بأنه سيقوم بتحسين خاصية  فتح الهاتف عن طريق الوجه في بعض السيناريوهات، ربما في البيئات المنخفضة  الإضاءة، وتحسين تجربة الكاميرا أيضًا. ويجب أن يكون وضع Master AI أكثر  إستجابة ويوفر مزيدًا من الألوان الطبيعية.  بالإضافة إلى ذلك، يجب أن يقوم هذا التحديث كذلك بإصلاح بعض المشاكل  التي تؤدي إلى عدم فتح تطبيق الكاميرا في بعض السيناريوهات وأثناء معاينة  الصور. وبالطبع، هذا التحديث الجديد يجلب معه كذلك الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر  ديسمبر.

----------

